# Help with 360's



## XBOX360pro (Feb 9, 2011)

I am in need of some advice for my 360's i can never get the rotation all the way around. i got 180's down and i can hit decent sized jumps without a problem i just cant get those 3's.

here is a vid of a small 180
2011-01-27_13-05-11_290.mp4 video by XBOX360pro - Photobucket


here is a vid of a indy over a kicker ( if thats a kicker im not sure)
2011-02-10_19-26-06_481.mp4 video by XBOX360pro - Photobucket

both taken on same phone one was blurry as hell and the other is clear as day.

please give me any tips/advice. thanks


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

XBOX360pro said:


> I am in need of some advice for my 360's i can never get the rotation all the way around. i got 180's down and i can hit decent sized jumps without a problem i just cant get those 3's.
> 
> here is a vid of a small 180
> 2011-01-27_13-05-11_290.mp4 video by XBOX360pro - Photobucket
> ...


I can't see crap in the second vid so I'm going off the 180. I watched that about 20 times to try to analyze what's going on.

It looks like you're starting to counter rotate your upper body prior to the pop. You can do this on a 3 but shouldn't need to for a 180. You're also looking straight down instead of just watching your landing. Are you looking at your board? You'll see that your upper body opens up but then just kind of hangs there at 90. After that you're hucking your lower body to force the rest of the rotation. Also why you were off balance when you landed.

Honestly I'd say your 180 needs to be practiced and cleaned up before you attempt your FS 3. That needs to be clean and smooth without the 90 degree upper body freeze. I'd say that's why you're not completing a 3 rotation.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Cant see the vid right now but I'm basing this on Mooz' comment. Don't just look down but keep your head turned the direction of the spin eventually spotting your landing. Your shoulders will instictively follow your head and eventually your whole body will rotate the same direction completing the full 360 spin.
Like I said, I cant see the vid coz I'm at work so can't quite critique your run.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats one of the worst FS 180s I've ever seen and that is why you can't do a 360. You are basicly forcing the spin by turning your upperbody before the jump then relying on that to swing your legs around. Using that technique 180 is the most you could ever spin. Even if you went off a 100ft jump. 

We start by fixing your FS 180. Right now you are jumping with your left hand past your heel edge and your right hand past your toe edge. That is the exact opposite of what you want to be doing for a frontside spin. You want to wind up before the jump and unwind as you jump. For a 180 this doesn't require much prewind. 

Thats all I'm saying as this says everything else much better. YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (regular riders) from Snowboard Addiction.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

john doe said:


> Thats one of the worst FS 180s I've ever seen and that is why you can't do a 360. You are basicly forcing the spin by turning your upperbody before the jump then relying on that to swing your legs around. Using that technique 180 is the most you could ever spin. Even if you went off a 100ft jump.
> 
> We start by fixing your FS 180. Right now you are jumping with your left hand past your heel edge and your right hand past your toe edge. That is the exact opposite of what you want to be doing for a frontside spin. You want to wind up before the jump and unwind as you jump. For a 180 this doesn't require much prewind.
> 
> Thats all I'm saying as this says everything else much better. YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (regular riders) from Snowboard Addiction.


Mmm, I don't want to get into a war here, but what he's doing is a counter-rotated 180. It's on the Snowboard Addiction vids for doing 180's. You're right in that he'll never get to a 360 using counter-rotation -- it's only good for 180's and shifties. But for a 180, it's not "wrong", and it's actually easier to avoid over-rotating, which is a problem with real rotated 180's.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The only time I would ever do 180 like that is if I'm trying to do it on to a box and not continue rotating. I would never do it over a jump because it would force you to land in a contorted position. I don't know what Snowboard Addiction says about doing them like that so I can't comment there.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm no pro. But I noticed a few things so I'll point them out.

First of all, your weight is shifted too far backwards. Instead of getting air off the lip, you're engaging too early and forcing up instead of out.

Second, You're shifting just your legs instead of your whole body. Watch it again and just watch the lower body. It swings around, and then your shoulders and upper body are trying to catch up. Start with your upper body and follow through with your legs. You'll get a more natural rotation and it'll be more controllable. If you're trying a 3, wind up your upper body harder and follow through with more pump in your legs. 

Like I said, no experience to back it up. Just what I'm seeing from it.

Correct the weight issue first and the spin will come much more naturally. By throwing the nose of your board up, you're having to fight your velocity to engage the spin.

Keep it up, man. Only way to learn is practice. And don't mind john doe. That's a way too aggressive response to someone asking for help. I'm sure, at some point, he needed help too.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

biggest thing i saw was you left the jump flat based which will be a no go on 3s


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

problem definitely in the technique; i gotta admit that I've never seen a front 180 look so forced. the thing with the fs 180 is that it's soooo easy to cheat on it and then you develop all sorts of bad technique & that becomes part of your muscle memory and mentally ingrained, too. Basically the (wrong) technique that I developed on the fs 180 is without any upper body rotation at all. I see a lot of people do this because it's so easy to just pop off the lip with your back leg initiating the frontside spin and down you go. Easy fs 180 with no/minimal upper body rotation. You don't need to "spin" to do a fs 180. That said, I've since learned that this bad habit really impeded my progress so I'd steer clear of that technique, too.

You definitely do need to initiate the spin with your upper body, not necessary on 180s but if you work on making that a habit, it will definitely make it easier to progress to 3s and 5s in the future because you'll have better fundamentals. Keep your head turned, you should be blind to the fall-line most of the rotation on a front-3; if you're looking down the fall-line there's a 99% chance that your head is no longer looking over shoulder in the direction of the spin and that will cause you to open up early & stop your rotation, probably at the 90 degree mark although you might be able to force a 180 out of it you won't go any further.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

spin backside. its so easy but whatever you do DONT LOOK DOWN. just keep your head up and once your done your first 90 ur body opens up and the 360 is just natural.


----------

